# Does anyone feed raw Fresh Pet?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I saw a Petco the other day and stopped in to look around. I wanted to buy S&C and Primal, but found out those brands are store specific and Petco don't carry it. I order them online all the time. I found Fresh Pet. They had all many different proteins like Turkey. The only one that Midgie could have was the Bison which has cranberries and blueberries in it. As soon as we got home, I gave it to her for supper and she inhaled it. It's a winner!! It's in a round roll like you would buy ground beef in. They had two sizes, but I got the smaller size of the two to see how she'd do on it. It was only $11 and it has 1/4 measurements on it for easy cutting. I'll by able to get many meals out of this for her. I'm planning on buying the bigger tube next time I can go there. 
Just wondering if anyone else feeds this and how it's worked for you.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

Fresh Pet is processed and uses grains, fillers and synthetic supplements. Not the best thing to feed. You'll do much better (and save money) by buying raw from your local butcher and cutting everything down into individual meal portions. You can freeze what won't be eaten within 2 days, and then defrost accordingly as you need it. For example, I buy one organic chicken (organs in) for around $12, and this will last nearly two weeks. Plus it cuts out the grains and processed stuff, so it's better for your pup.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Fresh pet may be refridgerated (part of its marketing strategy more then anything else) but it is not raw. I thought maybe they came up with a raw version but not according to their website. It is more on par with a middle of the road kibble or wet food in my opinion. If you are looking for a quality pre made raw stick to the s&c or primal. Fresh pet is marketed to look like a raw food but appeal to people not wanting so spend a lot of money. For some reason it coming out of a refridgerator makes people think it is higher quality.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou eats ZP and Primal, I used to feed her the fresh pet. She liked it but had something in it she was allergic to


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, Thanks for the info! I have the beef & bison recipe which says 85% beef, bison, beef liver & bison liver; 10% fruits & veggies; 0% grains & potatoes. 

Bison, Beef, Beef Liver, Spinach, Blueberries, Cranberries, Pomegranate, Carrageenan, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Broccoli, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Green Tea Extract, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Calcium Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.

Grain and potato free
Pasteurized and ready to serve
Natural ingredients with added vitamins and minerals.
Complete and balanced for all life stages
80% or more of fresh poultry, meat, or fish.

I don't like the part that says pasteurized. She seems to be doing good on this, but I'm also feeding the raw, s&c and primal.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah lou lou eats ZP and Primal, I used to feed her the fresh pet. She liked it but had something in it she was allergic to


Do you remember which flavor you fed?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> Fresh pet may be refridgerated (part of its marketing strategy more then anything else) but it is not raw. I thought maybe they came up with a raw version but not according to their website. It is more on par with a middle of the road kibble or wet food in my opinion. If you are looking for a quality pre made raw stick to the s&c or primal. Fresh pet is marketed to look like a raw food but appeal to people not wanting so spend a lot of money. For some reason it coming out of a refridgerator makes people think it is higher quality.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are right on target with the theory of coming out of the fridge. Had me fooled. Thanks for letting me know. And here I thought I found another good alternative. Good grief.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great info! I've always wondered if fresh pet was a good food or not. I was fooled too by the marketing. I haven't ever tried it though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wish I asked about it before buying it, but it was spur of the moment and since she seems ok so far, I'll just finish what I got and keep feeding the raw for the second meal until it's gone. UGh!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Wish I asked about it before buying it, but it was spur of the moment and since she seems ok so far, I'll just finish what I got and keep feeding the raw for the second meal until it's gone. UGh!!!


It's ok!! It's not awful food! And at least she likes it!!! Don't be so hard on yourself! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Zorana!! She just loves food period. She always has. She's such a great eater. She has to be cause I don't give her any snacks and her variety is very limited due to all her allergy issues. I'm always looking for healthy good quality alternatives just in case a company has a recall or goes out of business. Kind of like a back up plan!! Lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Thanks Zorana!! She just loves food period. She always has. She's such a great eater. She has to be cause I don't give her any snacks and her variety is very limited due to all her allergy issues. I'm always looking for healthy good quality alternatives just in case a company has a recall or goes out of business. Kind of like a back up plan!! Lol


I'm the same way! Always looking to try something new too!! Have u heard of farmina? I heard it's working wonders for doggies. We had samples sent over except the kibble was too big and with lola's teeth issues, we had to pass on it. I've seen others really rave about it! They have a few grain free choices. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm the same way! Always looking to try something new too!! Have u heard of farmina? I heard it's working wonders for doggies. We had samples sent over except the kibble was too big and with lola's teeth issues, we had to pass on it. I've seen others really rave about it! They have a few grain free choices.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, never heard of it, but I'll check into it. I'm trying to stay away from kibble since I've been doing raw. It really scares me how processed kibble is. Thanks.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lisa, this might help you feel better that you haven't fed Midgie some horrible food.

Freshpet Vital Dog Food | Review and Rating

Now, I didn't check the company for any recalls--I'm not a member of the dog food site that easily shows me all dog food recalls that I used to be--nor would I feed this to Midgie exclusively, but I don't think you were planning to do that...just give her another option a few meals a week. They have some options that aren't 4 or 5 star, and they have a 5 star line that has rice in it according to dogfoodadvisor. 

If you are focused on feeding raw though, like Annie said, it's not raw. Very confusing since you get it out of a refrig. lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

My main problem with freshpet is that the company was made only with the idea in mind that they would market refrigerated food to people who would be essentially tricked into thinking it was better because of that. I just don't trust them because their marketing tactics are just meant to trick and prey on people. They went from nothing to refridgerators on big bix stores. If the company was founded on tricking consumers with marketing, not making good food, I don't trust them at all. But that's just me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> My main problem with freshpet is that the company was made only with the idea in mind that they would market refrigerated food to people who would be essentially tricked into thinking it was better because of that. I just don't trust them because their marketing tactics are just meant to trick and prey on people. They went from nothing to refridgerators on big bix stores. If the company was founded on tricking consumers with marketing, not making good food, I don't trust them at all. But that's just me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't like being tricked and I was. You really can't trust anyone/company anymore. Just think how many of us are putting our faith in S&C, ZP, Primal, etc. that they're providing the best food for our pups, but without being right there in the kitchen, we really don't know what all they're putting in the food. We are at their mercy if we can't provide the pure raw ourselves, which I know many of us can't including me.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I trust no one really, but I trust some companies more than others. A company made by investment bankers to make money I trust less than a company that was born out of a desire to make good dog food. As soon as s&c or ziwipeak are no longer privately held companies I will drop them like a sack of bricks- just like I dropped zukes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We have fed Pet Fresh as a supplement. One of my dogs has many, many allergies but can eat one of their grain-free meat rolls (what we call them). In fact, today is her 6th birthday so I'll be buying her one tonight.

I wouldn't feed it as the main diet but once in awhile is fine, IMO.


----------

